# Benelli Nova trigger job



## RatherBHuntin (Dec 23, 2007)

Has anyone here had the trigger on their Nova pump worked on? I have set mine up as primarily a turkey gun and I can no longer take the horrible creep and what feels like a 1 ton pull. Looking at the trigger assembly it definately looks like it is best suited for a gunsmith. Way too many small moving parts that determine when the gun goes boom makes me a little uncomfortable working on it.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.gunsmiths.com/

or

http://www.midwayusa.com/gunsmithlocato ... medium=URL

that'll help you find one in your area


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> I've never had an issue with my Nova - but would recommend a good gun smith in West Haven - Lee Child (801) 731-2535. He's a good guy - does great work. Good luck.


+1 for lee. or Bob Evans is also really good. but dont know how much he does with shotguns


----------

